# failed IVF =(



## joannarose (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello ladies. I am new to this board so I am hoping that I am posting this correctly. I am 29 and was diagnosed with low AMH this summer. However, IVF worked and I got two little embies transferred in the middle of December. They were both graded 8, had little fragmentation, one was 7 cell, the other one 4 cell. Yesterday was my OTD and it came back a BFN, which, of course, left me devastated. The doctor said before that my case was going to be so easy and now I keep asking myself what have I done wrong? Has anyone been in my situation or is experiencing something similar right now? I am just so sad, I don't know what to do.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Please don't blame yourself for your BFN.  Sometimes this IVF malarkey makes no sense at all.

Why don't you look at the single ladies thread further down the homepage, there are some wonderful ladies on there you will be able to give you support/advice.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

so sorry to hear of your BFN, it really is awful, I know how you feel  

Like Stacey says, please don't blame yourself.  There are a number of reasons why it could have failed and one of them is luck (not saying this is your reason, just that sometimes there isn't a reason), I would take comfort from the fact that you actually had two embryos despite your amh level being so low.

Don't give up hope.  Wishing you the best of luck for your future


----------

